# Chainsaw Carvings From Our 2016 Show......



## Dave Hadden (Jun 28, 2016)

For a number of years now we've had a competition for chainsaw carvers and today I rode down to Willow Point and took a few pics.

Here's an homage to the old-time fallers who used "misery whips" to fall timber. Back when men were men and sheep were nervous. 





And here are the old Logger Mike on the right and the new Logger Mike who will replace the old when it's re-established at another location. Some people favour the old Mike as the new one lacks personality.........so they say.





I'm always amazed by the creativity of the carvers as well as their ability to carve details into their works.
Check this out. I don't usually brag but I posed for this piece. 






Here's another one I posed for. Note the codpiece. I'm hoping to make my fortune from a Ramses Condom commercial one day.





A pair of Leopard Rays skim together, frolicking under the noonday Sun.





I like all the subordinate figures worked into this piece. Note small human, the salmon and the Otter on this side.





And note the bear on this side.





Better quit now as soup's ready.



Take care.


----------



## Quietfly (Jun 28, 2016)

It all looks fantastic, did you say you posed for the cod piece?


----------



## kimosawboy (Jul 10, 2016)

Here are a few more from the same competition.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jul 10, 2016)

Wow, how do they get them so smooth with a chainsaw?


----------



## rburg (Jul 10, 2016)

It is amazing to see the ability some people have.


----------



## p61 western (Jul 31, 2016)

Top notch art work,very talented people.


----------



## manicalalfasist (Jan 4, 2017)

Hell yeah. Way talented. Id be lucky to get even close to that with a chisel and more convention saw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jan 4, 2017)

buzz sawyer said:


> Wow, how do they get them so smooth with a chainsaw?


Still didn't get an answer on this. I assume they use something other than a chainsaw?


----------

